# Bowtech Black Knight



## Bogenschutze (Sep 9, 2004)

*I love my 2005 Blacknight...*

I have shot mine for several years and I enjoy shooting it every time I pick it up. Despite the negative things that have been said over the years about these bows I think it is a great shooter. "To each his own" as they say. I have shot several deer with it, shot some 3-D shoots and it has always delivered. Heck a couple of my friends ask me if they can fling a few arrows down range. This is not a beginners bow per say.... Have fun with it.....


----------

